# Photoshop CS5.1 Action problem



## molested_cow (May 14, 2013)

I never had problem with the action feature until now.

To save a bunch of compressed photos, I set the action as follows:

- size reduction
- unsharpen mask
- save as web object

After setting these actions, I applied them on the next photo..... nah! The action stops at the last line. It says "cannot save since destination folder does not exist". I'm pretty sure it does!

It worked for years when I used it on my old 32bit windows but now that I have 64bit, it stops working. Same CS5.1, just different bit versions. Anyone knows how to get by this? It's annoying!


----------



## KmH (May 14, 2013)

What kind of computer/operating system are you using?

http://help.adobe.com/en_US/photoshop/cs/using/photoshop_cs5_help.pdf



> Page 605
> *Run Photoshop in 32-bit mode (64-bit Mac OS only)*
> In 64-bit versions of Mac OS 10.5 and later, some older, optional plug-ins are available only if Photoshop is running
> in 32-bit mode:
> ...


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 16, 2013)

So I found that a lot of people are having the same problem as I did. The problem lies in that "Save as Web" doesn't work well in actions, and many of the responses I've found on other message boards say manually change the destination folder within the action itself. I've tried but I can't seem to be able to do that? Any idea?

Here's an example of the responses:

"When using SFW, the folder encoded within the action takes precedence over the batch dialog destination options(including naming). So you will have to specify the appropriate folder within the action itself, if you use SFW."

Batch Save for Web Error ? Photoshop for Windows ? ClearPS.com


----------



## AceCo55 (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a reasonable number of actions that use "Save for Web". I process around a 1000 images each week without a problem, using CS6 (but they also worked in CS5).
I have created a folder called "Web Save" and this is the folder that is used in the action during the "Save for Web & Devices" dialogue box. when I recorded these actions, I would save to this folder and then select close on the file still open in PS ... I then choose "NO" for the popup "Do you want to save the changes ...".
This means the files in the original file are not changed and I now have the processed files sitting in the "Web Save" folder.
Then I just manually move the "Web Save" files to the folder that I choose.


----------

